# Found a magical Soy Sauce.



## Diwundrin (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone into Asian food, and particularly anything 'honey soy' try  ABC brand Sweet Soy Sauce.
Made in Indonesia and called Kepac Manis there, and shows that on the label under Sweet Soy.
 I've tried Kepac Manis before, ordinary,  but this stuff is MMmmmmmm mmmm.

Quite thick, like a marinade and excellent for that.  Comes in what looks like a wine bottle with a long neck. It'll be taller than other brands on the shelf so easy to find.  Makes fantastic sweet and sour sauce and not quite as salty as regular soy.  

Just a tip.



Not bad on a steak either. layful:


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

_I might give that a try Di, i usually use Shoyu which isn't as salty as Soya Sauce and has a lovely nutty flavour to it, IGA are the only supermarket that stocks it._


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

_That emote i just used looks like Phil haha_


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 8, 2013)

Nah, it's okay, he's gone white jacket now.

Got that ABC at the IGA.  .... IEI GNJ WRP RGN YLE, ... Doesn't mean anything, just had a random acronym attack.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

_Must have a look tomorrow after the Doctors appointment_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 9, 2013)

_Ooh yes i found it Di and i must say it's very noice, must cook some little spring rolls to try it with, i got mine at Coles_


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 9, 2013)

Glad you like it. 
 I've discovered another great use for it.  A dab of it on Belle's worm tablet resulted in her chewing it up instead of spitting it out. Yeeeeehhaaaaa!  
 She's an Asian food addict too, a tiny drop of Soy on something she doesn't like much usually does the trick, but for this stuff I think she'd eat potato peelings!  She keeps going back just to sniff the dish where it's been.  

 

Now I'm starting to wonder exactly what's in it!?  
.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 9, 2013)

_Haha who would think of using it for a tablet for a dog, glad you discovered that as it will make it easier to give her the tablets now. 
  Di i haven't had a steak for nearly 6 years, i have 2 pieces of fillet steak in the freezer so might cook them and use the sauce, for interest sake what did you pay for yours, i paid $1.75   _


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 9, 2013)

No idea, R. said "try this" and put it in the trolley. End of section.


----------



## muckferret (Oct 30, 2013)

Me lovely girls, mucky here want a meat tenderer, then equal parts oil and vinegar 
brush on the meat then refrigerate for a couple of hours, see easy.:woohoo1:


----------

